# Gender of Natteri Piranha



## CarloFlores (Oct 13, 2004)

How can I know which one is the male? and which one is the female? what's their diffences? I have 5 red bellied piranha but they ate one of it.. but why? They are only 2 months old.. what should i fed them to make them aggressive?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

First oh all Welcome to the site!

You cant tell the gender of a P by simply looking at outer characteristics. The only true way to confirm gender is to cut open the P and look for eggs. Therefore pairing up a male and female is usually hit or miss.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wrong forum, moving you to breeding. And starving them would make them more aggressive (to each other). And welcome to pfury.

As for sexual dimorphism, read the pinned article in breeding. There is no guarantee you have a male or female P. nattereri by simply looking at them.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

you just have to get lucky and get a pair that get along and start breeding then you can tell which is which


----------



## CarloFlores (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you all for answering my questions!! .... By the way I'm Carlo Flores from Manila, Philippines.. I'm new in taking care of piranha.. But Piranha is my favorite fish since I was a kid because they are unique and wonderful creature that many people thought that they kill people..


----------

